# Los Angeles Resident Painting Their Grass Green



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't believe that some people would actually do their grass more harm by painting it green in drought conditions.  Is the appearance of the lawn that important to some, that they can't reasonably know that weather conditions, which are out of their control, caused the grass to become brown? :dunno::chores:

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/story/26061199/los-angeles-residents


----------

